
Former Go champion beaten by DeepMind retires after declaring AI invincible - tosh
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/27/20985260/ai-go-alphago-lee-se-dol-retired-deepmind-defeat
======
mensetmanusman
This brings to mind the occasion where an anthropologist introduced a camera
to a remote tribe.

Once the tribe realized they could record and play-back their ‘coming of age’
ritual, they stopped doing it.

What is lost?

~~~
kylecazar
Interesting. I know what you mean, but to speculate: maybe they saw the ritual
as a requirement to perform, rather than a privilege, as evidenced by their
giving it up so fast.

So perhaps their satisfaction with a playback signifies that nothing, in their
minds, is lost.

